# Motorhome Stopover Directory



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello

I came across this website and was dissappointed to find I needed to subscribe (£30) in ordertosearch the directory. 
http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk
They claim to have over 500 registered sites available for a free overnight stay. I think the locations are pubs / hotels that have limited facilities but would welcome you on the presumption you will frequent their hostelry.

We are new to all of this and have a small dog that isn't too keen on long road trips. With his comfort in mind we would like to break any long journey down with the aid of a couple of overnight stays.

My question(s)

1. Does anyone have experience of this site?
2. Is it worth subscribing?
3. Is there another database freely available that I could look at?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I know rayc paid up, pm him.

Dennis


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I am a member too - used the stop-overs a couple of times, no problems, most of the pubs dont care if you eat there or not. Don't really know if the £30 is worth it - perhaps if you just get a good pub guide and try giving the landlord of the chosen pub a ring they will accomodate you without having to join the stop-over scheme.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We joined a couple of years ago and found it very useful. Given that a years membership costs the same a a couple of nights on a site or five or six nights at a CL we think it's good value. We will join again when we are back in the UK.

I don't think we pay just to search the data base. I think it's to finance running his business which is compiling the data base and maintaining the web site, Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The bloke who started the scheme got his original database off another (free) motorhoming forum. A bit of advertising got him a few more. He is (or was) a pub landlord who allowed m/homers to overnight in return for drinks and/or a meal.

It is useful to be able to stay at a pub but it works out very expensive if you eat and drink at a pub every night. much cheaper to stay on a site, even a CC Club site.


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

we have joined the stopover and found it very good you dont have to pay to view the stopovers once you are a member membership is £30 per year you dont have to eat or drink at the pub but if you are going to have a meal or a drink they ask you to have it at that pub


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

What type of facilities, do you get at these pubs?

Is it just a level or sloping carpark ?


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Dennis
thanks for the suggestion.
I have had a few PMs with Ray.  
Very helpful.
Cheers


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> What type of facilities, do you get at these pubs?
> 
> Is it just a level or sloping carpark ?


Facilities vary - info is given when you join the scheme - most are just car parks - no water or waste available - ok for a one night.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We're not members although stayed at one a couple of weeks ago just outside Thirsk, excellent, good pub, lovely hand pulled beer, water and electric available.

Paul.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

AuntieSandra and I joined the scheme a year ago and have used the facility twice. On both occasions, we have been well received into the chosen pubs.

_*It DOES make it clear in the handbook that there are NO strings attached; it is NOT necessary to use the pub for meals or drinks.*_

BUT, and it's a BIG BUT, after a few hours of driving, what do we motorhomers need/want?

1. We, that's Sandra and I, want somewhere off the road to park for the night, rather like a French aire-de-campingcar.

2. We would like an evening meal without having to prepare one ourselves.

3. We would like a drink of alcoholic lemonade, without having to worry about driving afterwards.

I think that is 3 very large boxes ticked in favour of the pub 'stopover' scheme. Not to mention the social side of meeting other travellers or locals... Yes, we'll be happy to use the scheme again.  We can readily recommend it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I joined in October and have used 3 different stopovers. They were all different and I can only say excellent. The book gives details of the sites, size and nature etc and if water or drainage is available; it was at those I stopped at.
I will continue to make use of the stopovers and consider that for the price, Kevin; who runs the organisation, works very hard. I believe a new book is about to be published with greater detail and more photographs. More power to his elbow.
Alan


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Perhaps a silly question. But does the stopover scheme operate all year round....or does a percentage of them close this option in the winter months ? ie do you have to search open all year etc ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Perhaps a silly question. But does the stopover scheme operate all year round....or does a percentage of them close this option in the winter months ? ie do you have to search open all year etc ?[/quote
> 
> I have glanced through the book and have not seen one which has any limitation on time of year. There may be the odd one in there somewhere but generally it appears all year. I have not been a member long and last Sunday went to see 3 listed pubs in Dorset. They were all in good locations, not far from main routes and looked to me as ideal for a night stopover on route. Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

rayc said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a silly question. But does the stopover scheme operate all year round....or does a percentage of them close this option in the winter months ? ie do you have to search open all year etc ?[/quote
> ...


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread and the link. I didn't know the scheme existed till this morning. I started Motorhoming last year and stayed at 30 France Passion sites, brilliant. 

Two us us were talking with a pub landlord last year who had a large car park and few customers. We suggested that the UK need an equivalent group called PUB PASSION . I was going to initiate the starting of one but it looks like it has already been done. Very glad to see it. 

Tried to join this morning but the Contact page has a server error. Do you get the new book when it comes out if you already have one?

Andrew


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just gone to their web page and it has been revamped from my last vist a few days ago. It says "Sites are open all year" on the front page.

http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I put the link to the stop over web site on my desk top so I can show Sandra and see what she thinks about it a couple of weeks ago, and forgot about it :roll: ... Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You may have some success contacting www.anyremote.co.uk/ - who seem able to supply original remotes or copies for most equipment.
Good Luck!
A


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> You may have some success contacting www.anyremote.co.uk/ - who seem able to supply original remotes or copies for most equipment.
> Good Luck!
> A


 :? :? :?

Wrong thread perhaps?

Jock


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > You may have some success contacting www.anyremote.co.uk/ - who seem able to supply original remotes or copies for most equipment.
> ...


Unless the Pub throws in a giant TV to watch whilst in the MH :wink:


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Nette

how does your Welshie manage on long trips? Bryan isn't impressed and we need to stop every hour, so the overnight stop is mainly to make life easier for him. Tho, the thought of a few cask beers and a home cooked meal without the need for a drive home does appeal to me.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bryansdad said:


> Nette
> 
> how does your Welshie manage on long trips? Bryan isn't impressed and we need to stop every hour, so the overnight stop is mainly to make life easier for him. Tho, the thought of a few cask beers and a home cooked meal without the need for a drive home does appeal to me.


Hi Rolo hates travelling as he is travel sick quite a bit. Sometimes he is fine and other times terrible. Whilst Megan couldn't care less as long as she can curl up and sleep she could do four hours travel without looking up.

Both of them have been to Portugal twice and the times when we are on the road more, the more they seem ok if that makes sense.

That said the minute I start to get the motorhome ready....stuff by the front door etc both of them sit by the front door waiting to go. Maybe it is more to do with where they will be when they get there, than the journey before that LOL.

Do you let Bryan off the lead on your travels ?


----------



## majimbo (Feb 9, 2011)

I heard that it's worth subscribing..

But I haven't personally tried it out.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Do you let Bryan off the lead on your travels ?*
    

Oh how I wish we could but if we did, it would be the last we would see of him. Such a shame but this breed are notorious for zero recall. How about your two?

One sunny afternoon on Formby beach we were completely alone so let him off fore a few hearstopping minutes. As there were no other distractions we managed to get him back on the lead but never again, I'm afraid.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bryansdad said:


> *Do you let Bryan off the lead on your travels ?*
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish we could but if we did, it would be the last we would see of him. Such a shame but this breed are notorious for zero recall. How about your two?
> ...


Hi we are going off topic LOL but Rolo never........like you we have tried it a couple of times but it scares me silly. So bought expanding leads, Megan we do more so (but not if any dogs etc around) as she is less of a typical welshie...............she is really lazy LOL.

But on a dog walk last year Phil let her off, when all of a sudden she bolted, there was no way she would come back, fortunately she bolted to the motorhome door and I was inside.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

i also found this site, think its quite expensive, as to join this site is only £10.00 and there is so much more information on here, just post on here for any ideas of where to stay in certain areas and u will have loads of replies.


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

i think the stopovers is good value for money looking on the list there are 440 sites in england 50 sites in wales plus scotland and ireland for subs of £30 per year just come back from nec and that was £27.50per night i know we had 6amp hook up but some of the stopover sites have hookups


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You also need to consider Britstops 40% discount for MHF members.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Britstops??????


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Here is the link

http://www.britstops.com/

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-102899.html


----------

